# IBEW Chicagoland



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

yikes


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

calimurray said:


> Does any one know of any locals accepting application in Illinois area! I need to excel in this career not be stagnate in a unorganized company for the rest of my life I need To be with a company thats going forward. Im sorry guys but Im ranting, Had aterrible week and just seems endless sometimes. I have worked for union companies and larger non union companies and they seem to have it together tell ya that. I was in the union in LA for a minute and in chicago it seems impossible to join so with that Ill let the sharks attack or encourage,


Go on to the Forum. Click Union Topic, then IBEW study manuel. Chicagoguy will help. Thomp


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep trying, don't give up.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

calimurray said:


> Does any one know of any locals accepting application in Illinois area! I need to excel in this career not be stagnate in a unorganized company for the rest of my life I need To be with a company thats going forward. Im sorry guys but Im ranting, Had aterrible week and just seems endless sometimes. I have worked for union companies and larger non union companies and they seem to have it together tell ya that. I was in the union in LA for a minute and in chicago it seems impossible to join so with that Ill let the sharks attack or encourage,


As of right now I think Local 701 Dupage County is the only one accepting apps, but they are accepting apps for all 3 of their programs, construction residential and telecom. Later, I will forward you the link to the website for 134 and 150 also so you can continue to check weekly on if they are accepting apps or not.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

calimurray said:


> Does any one know of any locals accepting application in Illinois area! I need to excel in this career not be stagnate in a unorganized company for the rest of my life I need To be with a company thats going forward. Im sorry guys but Im ranting, Had aterrible week and just seems endless sometimes. I have worked for union companies and larger non union companies and they seem to have it together tell ya that. I was in the union in LA for a minute and in chicago it seems impossible to join so with that Ill let the sharks attack or encourage,


What a difference 18 days makes, eh?



> its always slow around Febuary and March , We are currently getting about 30 hrs a week I think I installed a couple switches last week... Running two guys still.
> 
> This business has always been feast or famine, Were in between jobs right now we have about five projects waiting to be trimmed and roughed, And we have 2 huge projects coming up you know everyone will be ready at the same time then its crunch time for awhile. I like to call this my mini vacation right now.
> 
> The economy looks bleak but I think as long as their is a current flowing through them wires we electricians have job security.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

oops


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

....


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

calimurray said:


> Were not slow. I just get tired of the bull [email protected]#$ at work My boss threatned to fire me because I gave a general my cell number to contact me when on jobsite. But whatever. I have six other contractors contacts in my cell to communicate with the PM's and he lays this crap on me yesterday . I flipped my lid. This is crap. A foreman needs to communicate with the GC to especially when the boss is no where to be found the job needs to get done eh?


Sounds like you are doing your job as foreman.



> all I know is when i work for normal pay on a prevailing wage job thats crap, When the boss cant pay his bills I go without workmens comp, when my boss threatens physical harm and lays his hands on me on the jobsite somethings gotta change.


These are criminal actions.
No workers comp, report him. I'd do that in a split second.

If my boss laid a hand on me, I would have him arrested. (As much as I would like to take the opportunity to give him a well-deserved whuppin', that might end up with ME in the handcuffs)


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks John for the encouragement. I really needed to see your "one day at a time" quote also.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

calimurray said:


> Thanks John for the encouragement. I really needed to see your "one day at a time" quote also.


I will be the 1st to admit, it is easier to say, than to practice......


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

LU 196 is hiring traffic signal workers and linemen so Im gonna go for it , My stepfather is a Stewart in that local so I might have a chance.

Is it a Stewart or a steward?


----------

